# Solid School Management Advice



## kenpoworks (Nov 12, 2007)

There is a page called "Ask Dennis" located on a website called
www.yourkenpo.com which is worth checking out.
Dennis Lawson is a well travelled individual, seasoned martial artist
and a generally inquisitive guy this gives him a unique perspective on
many topics martial or other.
So if a question or problem has been rolling around in your head
regarding Kenpo and you would like an answer or opinion _Ask Dennis_ or if
you have a project that you want to get some feed back or guidance on
_Ask Dennis_.
It gives me great satisfaction to be able to put people in touch with
Dennis who will help people without condition. You can communicate with
Dennis in assured confidentiality.
Respectfully
Richard Matthews


----------

